#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Дистанционный курс тибетской медицины ИШШ

## Артем Тараненко

Американское подразделение института Шанг-Шунг радо предложить русским ученикам возможность пройти первый семестр нашей четырехгодичной школы тибетской медицины, используя веб-трансляции по требованию, которые можно прослушивать из дома. Доктор Пунцог Вангмо считает, что первый семестр курса можно хорошо освоить обучаясь и заочно. Подобные технологии дают нам огромные возможности для изучения и распространения тибетской медицины.

Для трехмесячного курса, который пройдет с 7 сентября по 18 декабря, 2010, мы планируем организовать русский перевод.

Курс рассчитан на 20 часов занятий в неделю, которые вы сможете просматривать тогда, когда вам это удобно. (Если вы слушаете курс на русском языке, пожалуйста, учтите возможные небольшие задержки (не более 3-х дней) в появлении записей с русским переводом).

Для наших русских студентов мы предлагаем специальную цену участия – половину стоимости курса в США. Полная стоимость этого трехмесячного курса составит 40000 руб или 1250 долл.

Если вы заинтересованы в участии, пожалуйста, обращайтесь к
Марии Кузьминой на m.kuzmina@gmail.com 
или 
Татьяне Яркиной still.here@gmail.com 
для получения более подробной информации о том, как регистрироваться и вносить оплату за курс.

Несмотря на то, что заочное обучение в течение первого семестра является самодостаточным вводным курсом в тибетскую медицину и основы тибетского языка, при наличии заинтересованности, ученик может продолжить четырехлетнюю программу в США, получив студенческую визу через институт Шанг Шунг. Если вы заинтересованы в продолжении курса, пожалуйста, сообщите об этом по вышеуказанным контактам, и вы получите всю необходимую информацию по подготовке и участию в очном обучении.

Для того чтобы продолжить работу над этим онлайн курсом, нам необходимо набрать 8 студентов, зарегистрировавшихся и оплативших участие до 7 августа 2010 года, так что, пожалуйста, регистрируйтесь как можно раньше!

Спасибо вам и рады сотрудничеству с вами!

Анна Бартенштайн
Административный директор
Институт Шанг Шунг, США

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

США - холошо, а нельзя ли ближе и бесплатно?
Здесь собралось достаточное количество людей знающих в разной степени Традиционную Медицину (Аюрведу, Тибетскую, Монгольскую, Китайскую).
Можно было бы обмениваться информацией и обучать желающих, как например, пытаюсь сделать:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....905#post343905
После получения базовых знаний продвинутые могли бы продолжить обучение в учебных заведениях.

----------

Denli (31.07.2010), Же Ка (28.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ближе чем что? Чем Ваш домашний компьютер?

Зачем дело встало? Пригласите специалиста в области соответствующей медицины и устройте людям счастье. Или сами пройдите полный курс обучения и поделитесь опытом. Почему нет?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Я и делюсь опытом...

----------

Denli (31.07.2010), Евгений Борисов (30.07.2010), Же Ка (28.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я и делюсь опытом...


"Пришли лекарства из Монголии. Два лекарства не имеют инструкции.
Нин-Агар 8. Не могу найти тибетское соответствие "Нин" и соответственно пропись рецепта.
Агар-6. В "Монгол эмийн жорын гарын авлага" Я. Ганбаяра, Улаанбаатар 2001 он, есть три варианта состава. Какой из них? "

Ну если это поделиться опытом...

----------


## Же Ка

Артем, по-Вашему, чем дороже, тем лучше? Извините, но эта формула уже безнадежно устарела  :Wink:  
Кстати, чтобы не вводить никого в заблуждение, хорошо было бы (пусть и мелким шрифтом=) где-нибудь в Вашем рекламном тексте указать, что "Наши сертификаты, дипломы и прочее на территории России не являются официальными документами, дающими право на врачебную деятельность". 
И ещё... все эти непонятно откуда взявшиеся цифры, которые оказывается так легко делятся ещё как минимум пополам... так сильно наводят на мысли о... непостоянстве =)

----------

Denli (28.07.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Цены конечно впечатляют). Впрочем для штатов это видимо не такие большие деньги, если сравнивать с медицинским образованием в вузах "страны загнивающего капитализма". 
Вызывает вопрос другое - на форуме запрещена коммерческая реклама. Однако данную тему еще не прикрыли)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Ну если это поделиться опытом...


А Вы на пару сообщений ниже почитайте...

----------


## ullu

> Артем, по-Вашему, чем дороже, тем лучше? Извините, но эта формула уже безнадежно устарела  
> Кстати, чтобы не вводить никого в заблуждение, хорошо было бы (пусть и мелким шрифтом=) где-нибудь в Вашем рекламном тексте указать, что "Наши сертификаты, дипломы и прочее на территории России не являются официальными документами, дающими право на врачебную деятельность". 
> И ещё... все эти непонятно откуда взявшиеся цифры, которые оказывается так легко делятся ещё как минимум пополам... так сильно наводят на мысли о... непостоянстве =)


Не стыдно?

----------


## Же Ка

> Не стыдно?


Спросите у организаторов - им виднее =) 
А именно, почему они, продавая (и судя по цене с целью приобретения вполне ощутимой коммерческой выгоды) здесь в России услуги обучения одного из направлений тибетской медицины, нигде на своих рессурсах не упоминают действующий у нас статус оной. Вы понимаете к чему такое умалчивание может привести и что оно означает?
К Вашему сведению, например тот же доктор Нида Ченагцанг не считает почему то зазорным "лишний раз" привести указанную информацию в соотвествии с нашим законодательством. 
Не ищите холивара в этом, его здесь нет. Это просто очередная попытка устранения неведения - практика Бодхичитты, т.с.  :Kiss:

----------

Denli (29.07.2010), Вадим Асадулин (30.07.2010), Вангчен (30.07.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Спросите у организаторов - им виднее =)


А меня другое заинтересовало: насколько этично организовывать дорогие платные курсы заочного обчения ТТМ, если ты сам в действенность ТТМ не веришь? Ведь (со слов И.Берхина) ни Еши Намкай, ни Намкай Норбу не пользуются услугами ТТМ, а лечатся в нормальных западных клиниках...

----------


## ullu

> Вы понимаете к чему такое умалчивание может привести и что оно означает?


Да собственно к тому же, к чему привело такое "умалчивание" и на курсах ИАТТМ.
Когда я проходила эти курсы, например, то информация об этом "лишний раз" и не лишний не приводилась в рекламных объявлениях.  И к чему же такому УЖАСНОМУ это ТАКОЕ ЧУДОВИЩНО СТРАШНОЕ УМАЛЧИВАНИЕ привело? 
И что же оно означало? Ведь судя по цене тех курсов, они приводили к ещё более существенной коммерческой выгоде. хмхм...

----------


## Же Ка

> Да собственно к тому же, к чему привело такое "умалчивание" и на курсах ИАТТМ.
> Когда я проходила эти курсы, например, то информация об этом "лишний раз" и не лишний не приводилась в рекламных объявлениях.  И к чему же такому УЖАСНОМУ это ТАКОЕ ЧУДОВИЩНО СТРАШНОЕ УМАЛЧИВАНИЕ привело? 
> И что же оно означало? Ведь судя по цене тех курсов, они приводили к ещё более существенной коммерческой выгоде. хмхм...


Ullu, я не в курсе, о чём Вы говорите. Зато лично был на курсах IATTM и всегда внимательно изучал всю предоставленную организаторами информацию, где в первую очередь значится данное упоминание статуса. Это же совсем несложно, поверьте. А вот доверие значительно возрастает. Да и с законом проблем никому не нужны, правда?

На счет оплаты... Вы видите разницу между очным (непосредственно с учителем) и дистанционным (с архивом) обучением? Имхо, на второе цены должны быть на порядок меньше, а не наоборот, как то имеем в данном случае.

з.ы. Просто честнее надо быть и открытее... что-ли. Но этому врят ли где учат, к сожалению...

----------

Евгений Борисов (30.07.2010)

----------


## ullu

Много чего совсем не сложно, поверьте.
Например не сложно прочитать мое сообщение и понять о чем я в говорю. И не отвечать мне - я не в курсе о чем вы говорите, но все не так как вы пишете. 
Но вы же этого не сделали.

Не сложно не быть троллем, то есть не писать посты с двусмысленными намеками и передергиванием, под которыми нет никакой основы, но которые создают негативный осадочек.
Но вы же не отказываете себе в этом, да?

А ведь все это очень не сложно. И к тому же имеет большой смысл.

----------


## Же Ка

Как же у нас тут сложно то и запутанно всё оказывается...
А вот на простейшие вопросы - откуда такая цена и каков статус выдаваемых документов - ответа так и нет, зато тролли уже толпами ходят =)

----------

Евгений Борисов (30.07.2010)

----------


## ullu

Для вопросов указан e-mail в сообщении.
Но вы не задавали здесь вопросов, вы  намекали на нечистоплотность организаторов в отношении денег, и продолжаете это делать.

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.07.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

Ullu, во-первых, я высказывал своё личное мнение по теме (размещенной здесь!), основанное на конкретных данных, которые здесь же и указал. На мой взгляд, выразил это вполне откровенно - прямым текстом, т.е. читать следует именно так, как написанно и никак иначе. Причины, побудившие меня, были так же здесь мною указаны. Так что, к чему Вы пытаетесь искать ещё какие-то намёки с моей стороны, мне не понятно, ибо они здесь просто неуместны.
Во-вторых, если Вы ещё этого не заметили, то отвечаю здесь на Ваши отпущенные в мой адрес заявления (по которым может создаться неверное впечатление о том, что мы с Вами знакомы или было много общего... ) Они (ответы) Вам интересны? В любом случае, тему о "нечистоплотности организаторов" таким образом развил и поддерживаю, извините, не я. Я же с ними просто не знаком, и сужу исключительно по выложенному здесь рекламному объявлению, именно его и обсуждаю и ничего более. От самих организаторов пока не поступало никаких сообщений. Полагаю, что у них могут и должны быть свои соображения на данный счёт, но они мне неизвестны на этот момент. Откуда они могут быть известны Вам... Вам виднее, однако, заметьте, обращался я не к Вам, а к организаторам (или их представителям здесь), создавшим эту тему и отвечающим за неё. Пожалуйста, не делайте им "медвежью услугу", уверен, они - люди взрослые, образованные, смышленные, поступающие на благо всех живых существ и прочее. 
Мой же интерес здесь простой, я за то, чтобы знания ТТМ не исчезли и стали ОБЩЕ-доступны. Надеюсь, недоразумения исчерпаны на сей счёт.

----------


## ullu

Я и читаю то, что написано вами , так как  оно написано.

**Артем, по-Вашему, чем дороже, тем лучше? 
- это вы откуда взяли? Артем такого не писал.

**все эти непонятно откуда взявшиеся цифры, которые оказывается так легко делятся ещё как минимум пополам...  

- почему интересно эти цифры "непонятно откуда взявшиеся" и откуда вы сделали вывод, что они ЛЕГКО делятся пополам и как минимум?

**и судя по цене с целью приобретения вполне ощутимой коммерческой выгоды 

- на каких фактах основано ваше утверждение, что курс продается с целью получения ощутимой коммерческой выгоды?

**нигде на своих рессурсах 

- укажите пожалуйста эти многочисленные рессурсы, что бы было понятно что рессурсов много ( а не два одинаковых объявления на всю сеть , как есть на самом деле ) , и что ситуация действительно такова - нигде , среди многочисленных объявлений и информации о курсе нет упоминания.

**Вы понимаете к чему такое умалчивание 

- на каком основании вы однозначно трактуете это как умалчивание, а не как что-то иное?  И вы не ответили на вопрос к чему же это умалчивание может привести , если при таких же исходных данных ( умалчивание , как вы его назвали )  для ИАТТМ оно привело к развитию ИАТТМ.

** не считает почему то зазорным "лишний раз" привести указанную информацию

-Подразумевается что организаторы считают это зазорным ? Или к чему здесь это слово?

**на второе цены должны быть на порядок меньше 

- это потому что вам так кажется или вы делали расчеты? 

**Просто честнее надо быть и открытее... что-ли. Но этому врят ли где учат, к сожалению... 
подразумевается что организаторы не достаточно честны, открыты и это как бы такая данность которую не изменить и все курсы в этом месте будут организованы не честными и не открытыми людьми или что иначе означает эта фраза?

** В любом случае, тему о "нечистоплотности организаторов" таким образом развил и поддерживаю, извините, не я.

А как же на счет того, что кто-то не достаточно честен и открыт, намеренно умалчивает информацию о курсе, выставляет непонятно откуда взявшиеся завышенные цены, проводит курс с целью получения ощутимой коммерческой выгоды, считает для себя зазорным разместить нормальную информацию на многочисленных рессурсах?

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.07.2010), Митару (10.11.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

Ullu, знаете, Вы тоже, наверняка, в чём то правы! На чём и закончу со своей стороны любые выяснения в выбранном Вами непонятном (слишком эмоциональном) направлении. Хотя бы на том простом основании, что моё первоначальное сообщение (Вчера, 13:22), вызвавшее почему то именно у Вас столько эмоций, собственно к Вам не имеет ровным счётом никакого отношения. Оно было адресовано Артёму, который перед этим позволил себе произвести здесь т.с. некоторую оценку ситуации, и предназначалось для прояснения оной, а не как некая "самосущая первооснова" для выдергивания со стороны, произвольного перетассовывания и свободного цитирования.
Всех благ! =)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Не стыдно?


Я, например, не понял, кому должно быть стыдно?

----------

